# Incra Cleansweep Magnalock rings for Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift II



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Glad to hear they work as well as it looks in the videos. Wish they fit my plate.
May just modify the ones I have.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

They are definitely a good design and worth the money. I have a set for both router tables.


----------

